# حياة البابا كيرلس فى صور



## ميرنا (22 نوفمبر 2006)

http://copticwave.com/topgroup/in.php3?site=1142273913

  

  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 http://copticwave.com/topgroup/in.php3?site=1142273913 

 

 

 

 http://copticwave.com/topgroup/in.php3?site=1142273913


----------



## Michael (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*مجهود جميل ميرنا وانا لسة كنت طالع رحلة لدير مارمينا وهنزل شوية صور انا لاقتها بنفسى*


----------



## ميرنا (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*طيب نزلها بسرعه*


----------



## Michael (22 نوفمبر 2006)

بناء على طلب الكوماندوز


----------



## †gomana† (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسي يا ميرنا ع الصور الجميلة دى*
* ربنا يعوضك ياعسل*

*وميرسي اوى يامايكل ربنا يعوضك يابنى*
*بس انت ليه مصور الناس*

*كنت تقص الصورة بالبرنامج يالا ماعلينا*
*شكرا ليك ع تعبك*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرررررررررسيي بجد لمجهودكم وبجد صور هايله وشكرا لتعبك يا  مايكل*


----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## jesuslove1j (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ãÑÓì áíßã  ÈÌÏ íÇ ÌãÇÚÉ  ÇáÈÇÈÇ  ßíÑáÓ ÔÝíÚ  Þæì  ãÑÓì áíßì íÇ ãíÑäÇ æßãÇä  áíß  íÇ ãÇíßá


----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اية رايكم فى تصورى 

بذمتكم مش انفع

ودة بس علشان خاطر الكومنادوز ميرنا

ومعلش يا جومانة يا امى بقى حاجة كدة على قدنا

وشكرا ليكم كلكم*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (23 نوفمبر 2006)

[/IMG] 
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 
:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: 
الله يبارك فيك يا عم مايكا على هذة مجموعة الصور الحلوة اوى اوى 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:
ياريت تشرفنى وتكلمنى على الاميل دة علشان عاوزك فى موضوع مهم بلنسبالى ياريت تكون فى اقرب وقت يا عم مايكل انا فاتح ايميلى طول الوقت ومستنيك


----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*رجاء عدم وضع ايميلات خاصة بالمنتدى واستعمال الرسائل الخاصة وشكرا*


----------



## ميرنا (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا بموت فى البابا جدااا  ميرسى بجد يا مايكل تعبت كتير*


----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*العفو يا ميرنا انا اتامرت وكنت لازم انفذ المهم الصور تكون عجبتكم ودة المهم وولا تعب ولا حاجة بس تيبس بالاصابع من كثر رفع الصور دى

ههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*هما فعلا كتار ربنا يعوضك *
*متعشمش فى اى تعويض*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرنا و مايكل

مشكورين على الصور الرائعة

لشفيعى و أبويا الروحى قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس

بس عندى تعليق ..

فية برنامج لمعالجة الصور الكبيرة دى .. أنا معرفهوش 

بس لأنى بدخل منتديات فنية بشوف الأعضاء بينزلوا صور بحجم كبير و المشرفين بيعدلوها و بتبقى الحجم المناسب ...
يا ريت لو حد من المشرفين يعدلها ... علشان اللى معندهوش Dsl *


----------



## Michael (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*حاضر بعد كدة اى صور هنزلها هنزلها بحجم صغير انا بس حبيت احطها بحجمها الطبيعى*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يبارك حياتكم اخوتى الاعزاء ( ممتاز )


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعة


----------

